# EMP - Emperor Mines



## sammy_k2000 (1 February 2007)

Does anybody know what is going on or when we can expect to see emperor mines come out of a suspended state.  Its frustrating to have so much money tied up doing nothing when everything else is going gang busters.

Cheers


----------



## Bush Trader (5 February 2007)

You've all read the news and the quarterly report, any comments ?????

*Question,* no mention of ANZ restructure finance pay-back "time frame", only that there is an undertaking to do so within the time frame. What is the time frame; weeks, months, years>???

I'm holding at present, is it an oversold buy oportunity, or just an untidy takeover proposition???

Cheers


----------



## Bush Trader (13 April 2007)

What do the punters think now that the stock is back on-line? Total retirement of debt, $130 million in Cash, 100% ownership in Tolukma mine (unhedged), and a further 5000km² of exploration tenements in PNG. EMP is now a stand alone gold producer, whilst downsized somewhat, that has a significant cash reserves for an extensive exploration programme. DRDGold has retained it's 79.6% holding in the company

Share have spiked on open as high as 17c, have now consolidated at 15c.

Any comments?


----------



## moses (11 July 2007)

EMP is showing some good signs of a trend reversal.

1) its up 13% this morning

2) the Neilson SMA chart indicates a steadily growing buying pressure in quality and volume.

See here for the above graphs.


----------



## Horace (11 July 2007)

Emperor have no debt and capital to spend on aquisition once the sale in the Porgera JV has been approved, a capital return of 5c per share will be returned to SH holding prior to June 29, leaving a surplus cash bundle. Volumes of over 6M is a sharp increase from previous trading patterns. Hope this is some good news after the problems in Fiji.


----------



## moses (16 July 2007)

I have a suspicion that EMP will come out with an ann sometime this week. No, I don't have inside knowledge, its just that between the various charts and todays drop in SP I smell an accumulation rat. OTOH, it could just be that this stock is so thinly traded that reading the entrails means little...

Holding...


----------



## carmat (16 July 2007)

I think their high turnover last week is that their 75% share holder owner drd are a takeover target  less than a $ on the nastaq not much money but plenty of gold in the ground...


----------



## moses (23 July 2007)

I take back anything good I ever said about this stock, my analysis was meaningless. I'm now trying to flog my holding off.


----------



## ta2693 (23 July 2007)

That is a really dog. I do not know why ABNARMO gave the target price 51c based on assumption which is  production of 334,000oz of gold in the 2007 year, with a projected net profit after tax of A$64.2m, or 6.1c per share.
The assumption is totally different from picture in third quarter activity report.

EMP has two main gold projects. One is PJV, the other is EGM.
the production cost of EGM is $1047/oz. I do not get it how come it that high.
the production cost of PJV is $582/oz, even if it is well managed, the total cost of this project will above $700. It is also too high. 
i.e. The two projects are all big losers. 

I will not touch it until I see the chance reduction of the substantial cost.


----------



## Sean K (23 July 2007)

My first advice on EMP was from Fat Profits, who recommended this as a BUY up to 65 cents on 4 Feb 2003.

Since then, they have issued numerous buy and hold recommendations all the way to 21 cents, when they put out a SELL.

This is a classic example of a 'fundamental' (and technical) analyst 'professional' finance advirory firm getting it extremely wrong, and why I read anaylsts reports with high skepticism, as you should too. 

*DYOR!* 

(never bought fortunately, but why FP is just one source on information I treat as just that. I will not be signing back up this year however.)


----------



## Spaghetti (26 October 2007)

Maybe has found its bottom as the buy depth looks outstanding.

Could it have been oversold perhaps ?


----------



## juw177 (26 October 2007)

Big buy up a few days ago with by far the highest volume ever (off market) and some shuffling around with the substantial holdings. Can this be the turn around?


----------



## juw177 (26 October 2007)

On first glance, it is hard to see on the chart because the 0.8 billion insto volume from a few days ago dwarfs the volume graph.

But the last few days have seen some VERY strong stopping volume (several times the volume of the last dud breakout) and it seems quite low risk to accumulate around the 7c mark with stop loss at around 6.8c. So I took a punt.


----------



## catman (26 October 2007)

Im in at 0.071.  Looking very good CBA buying in at 5% as well as Paradice Investment.  Up we go.


----------



## tronic72 (26 October 2007)

catman said:


> Im in at 0.071.  Looking very good CBA buying in at 5% as well as Paradice Investment.  Up we go.




I held this share for quite a while last year a took a small loss but was quite happy to get out of it. I'm embarrassed to say I never did find out WHY they were in that suspended animation state. I remember they were taken over by a South African company from memory.I'd be curious to know "what the deal is/was" was with Emperor Mines.

My 2c

PS I agree with some of the comments regarding FP. They've often seem to keep recommending a bad share in the hope it will finally come good. In the current climate you've got a pretty good chance of doing that wth resource stocks.


----------



## catman (26 October 2007)

I dont rate FP's ....just my opinion though I would prefer an index fund over fp's.

Ive found wise owl is pretty good from what ive seen altho I dont rely on either and prefer to do my own research.

The new sub s/h'ers including CBA drew me to this...I think it will do reasonably well ...placement at 6.8 is the bottom.


----------



## juw177 (31 October 2007)

Looking at the last announcements about change in holdings and director interest, there are a lot of shares changing into the hands of smart money. Very high volumes consistently for the past few days too. Does anyone know whats coming up for EMP? Worth looking at, me following along....


----------



## catman (31 October 2007)

EMP has a 12c valation from tricom and ABN Amro hence the smart money buying in, Newcrest Mining past cahirman also buying 9% looks very good.

Both can be access on co's web site.

Running low on sellers buyers are stacking up.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 November 2007)

http://www.emperor.com.au/news/Emperor Intrepid Merger Presentation 1 Oct 2007.pdf

So whats every1 think about the merged new "Emperor/Intrepid....?


----------

